# Filipino Kali/Arnis/Escrima Training in Central New Jersey



## BayaniWarrior

Bayani Warrior Group LLC. (www.bayaniwarrior.com) is proud to announce that we have several FMA chapters throughout the Garden State!

Bayani Warrior is a group that seeks to develop people physically, mentally, and spiritually by teaching them an expression of what the Filipino warrior arts are meant to be: *fluid*, *direct*, and *efficient*. The primary focus is on the realistic use of impact weapons and edged weapon methods rooted within the Filipino fighting paradigm. Students come from all walks of life to learn how to better protect and serve their loved ones and communities by learning how to be the heroes and the warriors in their own lives.

We teach in Cranford, New Jersey (NJ) at 47 Alden Street Cranford, NJ at Jersey Fight Club. We train every Monday and Wednesday night from 9 PM to 10 PM.

We also teach a class out of Edison, New Jersey at 848 New Dover Road Edison, NJ every Tuesday from 8 PM to 9 PM and Thursday from 7 PM to 8 PM. 

We also have classes in Englewood, New Jersey, New Brunswick, NJ, and Atco, New Jersey as well. For more info, please visit us at http://www.bayaniwarrior.com/publicclasses.htm

See you in training!

Respects,
Guro Mike Pana
Chief Instructor Bayani Warrior Group LLC.
www.bayaniwarrior.com


----------

